# Difference between 622 and 722



## stan mi (Nov 20, 2007)

Tried this topic in search, didn't find anything on it. Seems like a question that would have already been asked.

To give a little background. We have been with dish net (or is E* correct) for 10 years and are looking to upgrade. No HD package currently but we are going to add it. Also no special TV right now.

Would a 722 and 720p/1080i TV be the best HD setup to start with ?

If so can anyone suggest a brand of tube that works better with the 722 (it there is such a thing).

If not a good combo where should we start ?????


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

The title of your post is covered in this thread of the 622/722 Forum.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=110421


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

stan mi said:


> Tried this topic in search, didn't find anything on it. Seems like a question that would have already been asked.
> 
> To give a little background. We have been with dish net (or is E* correct) for 10 years and are looking to upgrade. No HD package currently but we are going to add it. Also no special TV right now.
> 
> ...


Tubes are on the way out but if I had to pick one I recommend the Toshiba brand of hd tvs. I have a 57" rear projection that looks wonderful in movie mode with my 722. I have a 26" tube tv that looks alright with a 622 , but not as good as my rear projection. Toshiba seems to look the best with both hd and sd over a dish hd dvr. I have both the 622 and the 722 dvrs in my home . Both look good ,but the 722 looks better to me in way of picture quality due to newer generation of encoder.


----------



## DaddyDuke (Aug 30, 2006)

One thing I have noticed in the difference between the 622 and 722 is we no longer have "Resume" on our Local Channel Recording


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

DaddyDuke.. The 622/722 has the same software so I doubt this is a difference between the two. I responded to your post in the OTA forum... Let try and track this down if it is a issue.


----------



## DaddyDuke (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Ron, will see if anyone else is having this issue
Duke


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

stan mi said:


> Tried this topic in search, didn't find anything on it. Seems like a question that would have already been asked.
> 
> To give a little background. We have been with dish net (or is E* correct) for 10 years and are looking to upgrade. No HD package currently but we are going to add it. Also no special TV right now.
> 
> ...


Not many tube HD sets left. I have a small toshiba which is great and the Samsung's are good if you can get one without geometry issues.

I would like to recommend the Samsung DLP's however. While Plasma and LCD's both have their pros and cons the DLP's seem to be the middle of the road.

They can display SD and HD equally well (not quite as good as tubes) and the price is great.

Yes DLP's are the new form of rear projection but without the common convergence issues. They are 12-13" thick (fine for most people who are not going to hang them on the wall) and they look fantastic.

I swore off ever having a rear projection set again after dealing with the old CRT projectors and always having to realign the Red-Green-Blue guns but the DLP's are great.

Not posting to start a DLP vs LCD vs Plasma war. IMHO all three techs have their pro's and cons and the big con with DLP's is the bulb.

Every 2000-3000 hours you need to change the $150-$200 bulb. You open a little door in the back and swap it but you do need to factor in this cost.

My reason for going DLP was due to the SD issue. In the lower price range you simple cannot get a Plasma or LCD that can display SD very well.

When my 12+ year old tube looks better that a low-end Plasma then I had to pick either an expensive Plasma or LCD or go DLP.

Others who only watch HD will not care as even the low end LCD's and Plasma display HD pretty well.

Just wanted to give you an option. I've seen DLP's in the $700 range for 50" sets which is only a bit more than the larger HD tubes that are left on the market.

-JB


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

You have to be kidding, you have change the bulb every 2000-3000 hours??

Every 2000-3000 hours you need to change the $150-$200 bulb. You open a little door in the back and swap it but you do need to factor in this cost.

-JB[/QUOTE]


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

MadScientist said:


> You have to be kidding, you have change the bulb every 2000-3000 hours??
> 
> Every 2000-3000 hours you need to change the $150-$200 bulb. You open a little door in the back and swap it but you do need to factor in this cost.
> 
> -JB


[/QUOTE]

I'm not kidding. Each of the 3 main techs have pros and cons and I listed the #1 con of a DLP which is bulb cost.

Once you replace the bulb, however, you have a brand new set 

Now if you watch a ton of TV then you will eat through bulbs so often that maybe an LCD or Plasma would be the better choice in the long term.

I look at it this way: (these numbers lean more toward 200 hours so you can get 50% more)

2 hours per day = 730 hours per year or 3+ years per bulb or $40ish per year
3 hours per day = 1095 hours per year or 2+ years per bulb or $75ish per year
6 hours per day = 2190 hours per year or 1+ years per bulb or $150ish per year

Now this is average so if you skip a day of watching TV then the next day you can watch double 

As I said before DLP is not for everyone nor is LCD or Plasma. Each of the three techs have parts that wear out but the way I look at it... at least with DLP I have the option of replacing a bulb when the picture gets too dim. With plasma or LCD it's time for a new set.

I'm not knocking any of the techs but the lower priced LCD's do display SD terrible and since I still watch tons of SD I could not stomach the lower priced LCD's SD PQ nor could I afford the better LCD's.

-JB

P.S. I think Plasma's do 10,000 hours and LCD's backlight about the same - please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Many plasma manufacturers boast a life span of 60,000 hours to half life.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, I don't buy that!! I have a Sony KDS-R70XBR2. It has been running on the first bulb since I bought the television. I turned on the television March 10, 2007 it has been on for 14 to 15 hours a day since. So doing the math: running 14 hour/day comes to 3724 hours; or running 15 hour/day comes to 3990.

I am gald I bought a Sony 70" SXRD television or I would have replaced my bulb "3" times under one year!


----------



## ls7dude (Jan 31, 2007)

To answer your question the 622 hard drive can record up to 30 hours of HD and the 722 can record up to 50 hours of HD. 

You can also download HD movies with the 722 via DishOnline and the ethernet port. You cannot download HD movies with the 622. 

Are you guys serious with these projection recommendations? The picture is not comparable at all to a plasma. 

I own two 50 inch plasmas now and they look a ton better than the DLP's in both actual picture quality and their actual looks. My new plasma I just bought Friday is 3 inches thick! Now that's nice looking. 

Sorry, but the projections (DLP's) are not the way to go. 

I just checked the Dish site... I was a tad off on the storage capacity. 

722
Record up to 350 hours of standard-
definition programming, up to 55 hours of
high-definition programming, or a
combination of the two1


622

Record up to 200 hours of standard-
definition programming, up to 30 hours
of high-definition programming, or a
combination of the two1


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Sorry to differ! on what you said, but Rear Projection is the way to go. But I do agree that DLP's are not. Just read up on the Sony SXRD, better blacks, better color...etc

The KDS-R70XBR2 as been rated one of the very best Televisions. I would have gone with plasma but fifty inch's is to small so is sixty inch's, and anthing biger in plasma is to much $$$



ls7dude said:


> To answer your question the 622 hard drive can record up to 30 hours of HD and the 722 can record up to 50 hours of HD.
> 
> You can also download HD movies with the 722 via DishOnline and the ethernet port. You cannot download HD movies with the 622.
> 
> ...


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

MadScientist said:


> Sorry to differ! on what you said, but Rear Projection is the way to go. But I do agree that DLP's are not. Just read up on the Sony SXRD, better blacks, better color...etc
> 
> The KDS-R70XBR2 as been rated one of the very best Televisions. I would have gone with plasma but fifty inch's is to small so is sixty inch's, and anthing biger in plasma is to much $$$


Samsung rates their bulbs at 5000-8000 hours but this can be more or less. I have read that older projectors only rate their bulbs at 2000-3000 hours.

It all depends on how you use your set. Just like regular light bulbs, leaving your set on for 6 hours straight is less stress full than turning it on and off over and over for shorter stretches.

Since the bulbs are all handmade (thus their expense) the quality of one may differ over another.

The bulbs are getting better and better and several companies are working on bulbs that last even longer.

My point in bringing up DLP was not to say it's better than Plasma.... it's not... but rather to provide a low cost alternative that can display HD and SD at above average quality.

I am very sure my 50" $750 DLP set does not compare to your $1500 Plasma but then again the Plasma is not twice as good at twice the price.

I was trying to be fair by bring up bulbs. A plasma will never need bulbs to be replaced but most DLP's will need at least one new bulb in it's lifetime so this should factor into the cost.

LCD's? Well as much as I love them for computers I'm still not sold on them for TV's yet due to the huge issue with them displaying SD pretty poorly.

I'm sure proud owners of LCD's will jump all over me now 

-JB


----------



## ls7dude (Jan 31, 2007)

I'd rather watch my 50" plasma with a great picture instead of some 60" subpar television that looks like a huge piece of furniture.

I just paid $999 for my Panasonic TH50PX77U on Friday. That price no longer makes the decision hard.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok guys... We have wondered off the topic off differences between 622/722 into what TV is the best. Lets get back on topic.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Very true, Me bad.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Ok guys... We have wondered off the topic off differences between 622/722 into what TV is the best. Lets get back on topic.


Well we are on topic... well sort of...



> If so can anyone suggest a brand of tube that works better with the 722 (it there is such a thing).


This is how the TV discussion started.

-JB


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well looking back you might be right jrb531, however, lets avoid the my TV technology is better than your discussions and keep it away from getting personal. That is why I gave the warning. 

I missed that part of OPs post so TV choice talk is cool given the OPs request. 

Ok... I will through my 2 cents in.

As to what tube is better for the 722..... That is very subjective and a lot has to be factored in. One has to look at location, needs, space, distance from viewing etc and I think if you good with a well reviewed TV you will be happy with the results. Is Glare an issue for example? 

If you are wanting to go above 50" and depth of TV is not a concern, I would look towards the Sony LCOS technologies and the DLP offerings. Front Projection also might be something worth considering. Both will give you a excellent HD picture. SD will at best be ok with TVs this size. If you are planning on going below 60", I would still look at those technologies but I would include LCD and Plasma flats into the game. 

What I would suggest is go to CNET.com. Look at some of the highly reviewed TVs both by editor and consumer. Take that list over to AVSForum and do a search on the short list and see what the well informed crowd has to say about the list and pick the largest TV you can afford that fits your viewing parameters. That is always my recommendation when looking to upgrade to a HDTV.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Well looking back you might be right jrb531, however, lets avoid the my TV technology is better than your discussions and keep it away from getting personal. That is why I gave the warning.
> 
> I missed that part of OPs post so TV choice talk is cool given the OPs request.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ron and I'm sorry about possible inciting the old "my tech is better than your tech" which is why I was very specific about listing the shortfalls of DLP which I recommended.

My thoughts were to recommend a tech that displays both SD and HD of equal quality which is something tubes are great at.

Your recommendations are sound and cnet does have a good write up on it.

Back to topic 

-JB


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I second the http://www.avsforum.com/

Great place to learn, and ask the questions your asking!


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

> Are you guys serious with these projection recommendations? The picture is not comparable at all to a plasma.
> 
> I own two 50 inch plasmas now and they look a ton better than the DLP's in both actual picture quality and their actual looks. My new plasma I just bought Friday is 3 inches thick! Now that's nice looking.
> 
> Sorry, but the projections (DLP's) are not the way to go.


lol...yeah, my brother in law used to say the same thing until he came over and watched my Samsung 56" DLP....and then was pissed off because he said mine looked just as nice, for quite a bit less coin...and after seeing his new expensive plasma, i agree with him...just as nice...lol...so yeah, rear proj. DLP's are a very nice and pocket friendly way to go.


> Samsung rates their bulbs at 5000-8000 hours but this can be more or less. I have read that older projectors only rate their bulbs at 2000-3000 hour


So far I am around 4000 hours on my first bulb, and that puppy is lit up a good 15-17 hours a day....of course now that i say that it will burn out tomorrow:nono2:


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

ls7dude said:


> I'd rather watch my 50" plasma with a great picture instead of some 60" subpar television that looks like a huge piece of furniture.
> 
> I just paid $999 for my Panasonic TH50PX77U on Friday. That price no longer makes the decision hard.


Where did you get that deal on the Panasonic?


----------



## ls7dude (Jan 31, 2007)

racton1 said:


> Where did you get that deal on the Panasonic?


I purchased it from Boscov's on Black Friday.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

ls7dude said:


> I purchased it from Boscov's on Black Friday.


Getting a black Friday deal is almost like winning the lottery 

I'm happy for you but the average person walking into a store is not going to get anything close to that kind of deal.

When I got my 50" Samsung DLP for $899 a few months ago I was very happy until I saw it for sale on Black Friday for $699 or $799 but then I had to remind myself that there was no way I was going to get one of those unless I camped the store and there was no way I was going to join in with those nutbags 

Not calling all people who shop on Black Friday nutbags but if you got up at 3am to camp a line to save $100... well then I call a spade a spade 

Maybe the saving is worth it to you but to me... I'll sleep in and do all my shopping online and never see a single crowd all season 

-JB


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

jrb531 said:


> Getting a black Friday deal is almost like winning the lottery
> 
> I'm happy for you but the average person walking into a store is not going to get anything close to that kind of deal.
> 
> ...


yeah my wife is one of those...not me...i had to go up to Best Buy the sat afterwards and saw a lot of the same deals that were on friday, of course mostly sold out. It was the first time i went there since buying my Samsung DLP. I used to go back by the plasmas a be all "wowed"...now i just look at the prices and laugh.


----------



## baudilus (Jun 13, 2007)

Why not buy it on the Monday before black friday, then take it back at the end of the day on Black Friday to get a price match?


----------



## ls7dude (Jan 31, 2007)

baudilus said:


> Why not buy it on the Monday before black friday, then take it back at the end of the day on Black Friday to get a price match?


It's pretty simple for them. They had the TH50PX75U prior to BF. On BF they sold the 77U only. This protected them from what you're saying.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Guys, let us return to the two original topics, please. :backtotop

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Guys, let us return to the two original topics, please. :backtotop
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


Convinced my parents to step up and finally get a HD-DVR, they upgraded from a 811 to a ViP722 and are raving how much better the picture is not, just on HD but SD as well. Any ViP622 users that now have a ViP722 as well, is the SD that much clearer? I am upgrading my old 510, after I figure out how to get the movies off of it, to either a ViP622 or ViP722. Already have a ViP622, hooked up to a Toshiba TUBE HDTV(720p). Getting ready to upgrade that TV, moving it back to the backroom, Upsizing the living room, is going to be tough as the Tube has been spot on and great, but they don't make HD Tubes bigger than the 34" nor in the 1080p I want. Friends and Family have some Rear Projection, most of their bulbs lasted well past the projected hrs, but right around 20 months, they start to go, and man does it look horrible as the screen fades to blue. Easy to fix, and $150-$185 isn't the end of the world. Would like to hear from people, that have SEEN, the ViP622 and the ViP722, and is the encoder that much better. Not worried about the diskspace, as I was able to get on record, free activation of the usb port, so external HD will make up for any difference.


----------

